# Need Help with MIUI 1.12.9



## Mtinta (Sep 24, 2011)

i recently switched to *MIUI 1.12.9 *and i really like it. But i am having one problem. during a call i cant hear anyone talk and they cant hear me. my phone sais i have a headset pluged in. i have done a factory reset, a cache reset and a dalvik reset and i cant get it working normal. does anyone know a fix for this problem

im running it on a samsung mesmerize.


----------

